# Let's see some more coon dogs



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2015)

What are you guys hunting these days??


----------



## Arrow3 (May 26, 2015)

Treed one last night....


----------



## Arrow3 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## kreekhunter (May 30, 2015)

Here's a pic from this past season I'm huntin a walker and a english can't really see them good in the pic but you can see their evidence. I've slowed down a lot here lately I go about 3 times a month too much heat, snakes,skeeters,and gators out this time of yr.


----------



## Mtn Hunter (Jun 5, 2015)

Double Springs Luke (Track dog Deluxe) and Double Springs Daisy (Tree Dog Deluxe). Why cant I get it put together in one hound


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2015)

Half breed. Half walker half black dog. Hes went rogue on me though so Im bout done with him. Not 2 yet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2015)

Then we have a newer dog Ive had 2 weeks. As of last night. Ive saw him under 10 coon one pine tree and in ground once.. Thats pretty good. All alone on em all but 2. He off bonecollector..


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2015)

Here one of his coon from last night. Tree was so little. I thought hed missed. Then I backed up and saw him.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2015)

Finally we have the newest arrival here. Settin Down creek lil bit.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 5, 2015)

My new pup.....Nothin' but a Flirt....


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2015)

What's flirt off of?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Jun 5, 2015)

More to follow....


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 5, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> What's flirt off of?



She's off of a dual grand dog a friend of mine has bought. Gr Ch Gr Nt Ch Rumple steel skin and a dang good reproducing female around here called deep woods go yonder Jill.  She has several coon dogs out of here around here. "Steel" is bred great too. I have a pic of his pedigree.  I'll see if I can post it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 5, 2015)

....


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bred Dual Grand Rumple Steel Skin to Gr Nt Ch Jims Trashy Hottie this weekend.


----------



## TallyHo (Jun 10, 2015)

My female and my sons male dog. Got some old blood in em?????


----------



## DSGB92 (Aug 8, 2015)

UKC Gr.Nt.Ch. PKC Silver Ch. 2012 PKC Florida State Ch. Stylish Butch. Treed deep on the river by his self with the meat. I have had a lot of fun running this ol boy in the hunts over the past 7 years.


----------



## DSGB92 (Aug 8, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Then we have a newer dog Ive had 2 weeks. As of last night. Ive saw him under 10 coon one pine tree and in ground once.. Thats pretty good. All alone on em all but 2. He off bonecollector..



Is this hounds name Colt 45? Looks just like my buddy's dog that he sold awhile back.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 9, 2015)

Thats him. Has a couple kinks but Im working on him. He is one more accurate dog.


----------



## TBI (Sep 23, 2015)

GRCH GRNITECH Blue Iron Brummy HTX

He's getting some age on him, but I've sure had some fun with this old dog and his pups through the years.


----------



## NiteHunter (Sep 24, 2015)

*Coon Hunting*

Since it's Thursday, here's a little throw back for ya'll. Me and Rodney with Trailer and Jr.


----------



## NiteHunter (Sep 24, 2015)

*Treed*

Trailer and Jr treed. Man i miss this.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 25, 2015)

NiteHunter said:


> Since it's Thursday, here's a little throw back for ya'll. Me and Rodney with Trailer and Jr.



Is your name Robert Barber?


----------



## NiteHunter (Sep 25, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Is your name Robert Barber?



That's me.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 25, 2015)

NiteHunter said:


> That's me.



Thought so. I hunted with you a time or two back 12-14 years ago. I handled and finished the Tyson dog that my friends bought from Rodney out of Trailer.


----------



## NiteHunter (Sep 25, 2015)

That's right


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 25, 2015)

Robert are you hunting anymore? I've got a nice english female I'm training right now.


----------



## NiteHunter (Sep 25, 2015)

I go a couple times a year. I've been watching your posts. Looks like she's doing great.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 26, 2015)

NiteHunter said:


> I go a couple times a year. I've been watching your posts. Looks like she's doing great.



A guy I know recently bought a Walker male from Rodney called "son".  He's a coon dog but I was disappointed to hear that Rodney was hunting walkers instead of English dogs.



Here is video from last night of Flirt


----------



## NiteHunter (Sep 26, 2015)

He still hunts English. Every now and then he gets a Walker dog. Flirt looking good. Bring her down to the club after deer season. Is Heath doing any hunting?


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 26, 2015)

NiteHunter said:


> He still hunts English. Every now and then he gets a Walker dog. Flirt looking good. Bring her down to the club after deer season. Is Heath doing any hunting?



I think he's hunting a little bit. I haven't saw him in years though although he only lives about 10 minutes from me. 

I sent the pics you posted to Doug Nester (original owner of Trailer) In  Mississippi. He loved them. He wanted to know if he could have your phone number and give you a call. Shoot me a pm with your number if its OK. 

Here's an old pic of Tyson at the Tignal, ga club.


----------



## TallyHo (Sep 28, 2015)

My son had to keep one out of the litter. He's pretty excited about gettin to work with him.


----------



## TBI (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm headed to Indiana this weekend to pick up this young male off Brummy and a Pounder female. I'm excited to get my hands on him. I haven't cut a dog loose in over a year due to some family issues, but I'm ready to get back cranking. This was his second night in the woods and first time he'd every been cot alone.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2015)

Good deal TBI. Get back at it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's mine! Her show name is "Top Dolla"


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks like a good un.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 1, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Looks like a good un.



Her sniffer is lackin , but her drive makes up for it!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Her sniffer is lackin , but her drive makes up for it!


Should have went with me tonight. We could of treed a few


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 10, 2015)

Season opens Thur. Yall ready? Im ready.


----------



## TBI (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm enjoying this young dog off Brummy so far. He's been hunted very little but he's coming along steady. Treed this coon alone on Big Lazer night before last.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 21, 2015)

Our wma closed Mon night for a deer hunt this week. I may have to take a rd trip.


----------



## pltspreader (Nov 3, 2015)

*Sorry ole black dogs ...*


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 6, 2015)

This is my old dog. This pic is several years old but he is still kicking. I imagine he wont be around much longer but I will hunt him long as hes able. When he died I will be done unless the boys really start showing interest. Im getting to fat and lazy to climb these mountains any more lol.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah right. You aint done. I dont even know you but know better  Its like a drug or sumpthin. Gotta have it. Can get off it for a while but you'll be back. Ask Arrow


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 7, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah right. You aint done. I dont even know you but know better  Its like a drug or sumpthin. Gotta have it. Can get off it for a while but you'll be back. Ask Arrow



Lol! Your probably right. I know I will be setting in the house thinking of them hounds running a track and have to get right back in it again lol.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 7, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah right. You aint done. I dont even know you but know better  Its like a drug or sumpthin. Gotta have it. Can get off it for a while but you'll be back. Ask Arrow



I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## cornboy (Nov 8, 2015)

Show off some more dogs guys . I like to see coon dogs even though I have give up on hunting .


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 8, 2015)

I dont know why my pics are not showing on first page anymore?? I got some video to but cant seem to get em on here either. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 9, 2015)

Here is my Treeing Walker Coonhound " Winchester " he is 1 1/2 years old.
Got another phone and sadly don't have any pictures of him treeing.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2015)

Hes a looker Jacob.


----------



## NiteHunter (Nov 9, 2015)

*Buck*

Here's an old Walker dog I hunted back in the day.


----------



## georgiaboy0311 (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's my boy. Redbone obviously. I haven't had a chance to hunt him or teach him to hunt, although he comes from great blood.


----------



## ccfrasstchief (Nov 12, 2015)

This is my American Blue Gascon Hound Blaze


----------



## ccfrasstchief (Nov 12, 2015)

Blaze treed


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is my treeing walker coonhound " Winchester " hope to finish him off this season. He has seen a hang up and one caged coon and treed when let it go ! He knows these commands come, sit, stay, load, pen, no, and others which is pretty good for a hound.


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks! I am still trying to train him but I took him out Friday night and he did good. I want to breed him  if any body is interested I would just want pick of litter


----------

